
People Who Order Coffee Black Are More Likely to Be Psychopaths - pmoriarty
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/black-coffee-psychopath_561baf08e4b0dbb8000f150f
======
vermooten
File under: bad science 'journalism'.

